# Louiville KT, which haunted House??



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

Ill be in Louieville for Halloween itself. I see there are a TON of haunted houses, ill be going to one of them on Friday, any recomendations? shortest wait time? Best scares? 

Im dragging my Aunt with me )


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

ok so now i know its KY not KT!!!

no louieville haunters??


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Its not Louieville its louisville. Anyway, the best one I have been to is The Haunted Hotel on South 4th st. The atmosphere as far as standing in line goes sucks. The line is in a Dairy Mart parking lot. The Haunted House itself is great though. I have not been there this year but the commercial said it was voted number 19 by Haunted Attractions magazine. If you want the best atmosphere while standing in line then you want to go to Waverly Hills. I have not been there in years but it was ok when I went but standing in line under that building is great in itself. I hope that helps and if you have more questions just ask.


----------

